# ugh oo shooting, I may have got my self into more then I want



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So I was asking about the Venturing crew my shooting range wants to start today and found that just about everything is in place except for someone willing to say they will be the leader. I said I would do it and now Im thinking maybe I shouldn't have done that. You know how I told you guys I was getting out of guns and now it looks like Im getting hard core. I suggested we get the kids out to the range two Sundays a month. Eventually they will get good enough to compete. funny as Im typing this Im kinda reenergized about doing it. Its gona be 10 years before my kids will be old enough for it but by that time we could be in pretty good shape. They also want to affiliate it with the CMP, as Camp Perry is only about 3 or 4 hours away. And of course they already have NRA instructors that have said they will teach the kids. Looks like Mostly Im going to be doing my Logistics thing again. If I can get everything going in a couple weeks we can get a local grant to pay for the kids riffles and some equipment and we have at least two fundraiser opps at the range alone. My wife is even ok with it. What do yall think?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think that's great bio. The best thing is teaching the kids to be competent and responsible shooters


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

What a great way to have fun and teach kids a valuble skill. Shooting isnt about preparing to kill massive zombie hordes. I have great memories of my pops teaching me to shoot. It also turned into a healthy hobbie Ive enjoyed for years. Didnt hurt my time in the military either.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Thats the way I got into most things I did for my kids.....I always learned more than the kids did. You never lose when you put energy into kids learning.
Have fun


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Good job Bio, let me know when you come up to the CMP Store I'm 20 minutes from there.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Good for you, better for the kids. Some of my best childhood memories involve firearms and my dad.


----------

